# Surf report please



## OUTLAW (May 26, 2004)

Cams are all misleading right now. Can anyone verify surf conditions and color? Thinking about Galveston tomorrow
Thanks


----------



## Yellow.mouth (May 10, 2013)

Starting to flatten but not there yet. Im thinking about hitting it tomorrow evening if it greens up in time. I think tomorrow will be fishable depending on weed, but looks like thurs/ fri will be better if we dont get too much southwest mixed in.


----------



## OUTLAW (May 26, 2004)

Thanks. Working Thursday. Figures


----------



## Blueshoes (Jan 24, 2013)

for surf rods tomorrow will be just fine, if youre wanting to wade and throw lures im not sure if tomorrow will be your day. As of about 10 minutes ago, seas were indeed calming, no sargassum seen in the breakers, water still very brown, waist high chop all through the breakers. Report from 61st- west end of seawall

good luck


----------



## keithw (Sep 23, 2011)

Thanks guys for the report! Wanting to go Thursday morning with my dad, hoping for him to catch his first shark! It would be awesome.


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

I was at Crystal Beach Sunday and the seaweed was still horrible!


----------



## maco (Jan 13, 2008)

:texasflagany reports on the weed @ surfside,up to #5?


----------



## specs n sprigs (Jul 9, 2008)

There was weed pretty thick around #5 this morning. It cleared up the closer you got to the pass. Throwing topwater was a trick, but not impossible. Long rods would have been a chore.

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Yellow.mouth (May 10, 2013)

Fished surf and 91st pier last night. Closer to 2 footers than flat, water was still very sandy. The color change to sandy green never got closer than about 300 yards. Seaweed still bad, but better than its been. Threw plastics and live shrimp, and cut whiting on the long rods. Only caught sandies, gafftop, etc. No specs, no good sharks. May try again this evening.


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

Brown, brown, brown water. It is getting flat but good water is miles out.


----------



## spannymacker (Jan 3, 2008)

Yep. just took a lunch and strolled down to the end of the seawall and nothing but chocolate milk. Clean water is way out there. For whatever it's worth I did see mullet/bait present at the end of the seawall.


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

Man. I never thought it would clear up that quick. Going back in.


----------



## YELLOWCAT01 (Jul 25, 2012)

Tommorrow is the day then i bet it would be a good afternoon wade too.. Wheres that at brotha?


----------



## Peelerson (May 31, 2013)

Waded surfside from 6 am to past noon. Flat but chocolate milk. Not much bait in water either. Caught a few small trout on tops early. Fished live shrimp rest of day and caught tons of trash and about 8 undersized trout. Blue water was not close in SS as of noon. Let's hope it keeps blowing out of the East for another day or two. It was nice to see a flat surf for a change. 

Oh, and weeds were a non issue past the first gut.


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

I went this morning to access 2. Waded in before daylight and saw that my stringer was drifting to the left of me, which indicates the surf was probably sandy. I left to go near the SS jetty and it was sandy green. It was pretty much shoulder to shoulder. Nothing but small trout caught by anyone. The croaker and live shrimp guys weren't catching anything but lures were catching the small ones. ......By the looks of it, I should have stayed at access 2. I stayed till about 10 AM. It could have turned on later but I was sure wore out!


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

Jamaica Beach. Caught 1 14" and 1 17" on gold spoon.


----------



## Randy-z71 (Sep 10, 2007)

hmmm


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

Randy-z71 said:


> hmmm


If you need pics of a 14er and a 17, man you need to go catch some fish. LOL.

When I took the pic of the color coming back in, it was around 2:24. I posted it just after taking the pic. It got to about the 3rd sand bar then stopped. It actually went back out around 4. I would say the good water was about 200-300 yards out from the 3rd sand bar.


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

HoustonKid said:


> If you need pics of a 14er and a 17, man you need to go catch some fish. LOL.
> 
> When I took the pic of the color coming back in, it was around 2:24. I posted it just after taking the pic. It got to about the 3rd sand bar then stopped. It actually went back out around 4. I would say the good water was about 200-300 yards out from the 3rd sand bar.


 You did better than I did! way to go!. No need for pics! I believe you!


----------



## Yellow.mouth (May 10, 2013)

Fished 61st st pier tonight. Calmer and cleaner than yesterday, and continued to improve overnight. Mostly targeting sharks, but slow on the long rods, but fair trout bite. Threw spec rigs, yozuri minnows, and tsunamis. Prob caught 20 specs and twice as many sandies, but only a couple keeper specs. Size improved toward morning. Should be a good a m wade. Go get em!


----------



## agonzales1981 (Jun 12, 2008)

Waded surfside close to the jetty, in the water at 6:15, steady bite on live shrimp till about 8:30 then it died, TONS of bait in the water. I bet it turns on later. No weed in the water. Kept 3 solid trout, lost 1 in my hand and caught about 4-5 dinks. Caught some nice size croaker as well but didn't keep them. Wish I wasn't going out of town in the morning. Also dunked my phone or I'd have pics lol


----------



## willygee (Jun 21, 2013)

i too was at SS and everything agonzales said... caught 3 on tops (lost 4 others - one that straightened out my snap swivel)... action started at 7 and over by 8am. pics as proof cuz randy-z71 said so...


----------



## pickn'fish (Jun 1, 2004)

willygee said:


> i too was at SS and everything agonzales said... caught 3 on tops (lost 4 others - one that straightened out my snap swivel)... action started at 7 and over by 8am. pics as proof cuz randy-z71 said so...


 Good for you Willy... remember what I was saying about decent conditions & persistence?... it gets even BETTER...


----------



## willygee (Jun 21, 2013)

yes pickn your words of wisdom were definitely in mind... stuck to my gut and it paid off - it was pretty furious there for a time, confidence building... still need to work on my hook set - all the ones i lost (exception with the rig failure) were due to bad hookset/shook hook syndrome... wish top bite would never-end - ah, thinkin about it now...


----------



## Randy-z71 (Sep 10, 2007)

> i too was at SS and everything agonzales said... caught 3 on tops (lost 4 others - one that straightened out my snap swivel)... action started at 7 and over by 8am. pics as proof cuz randy-z71 said so...


I bet that was a pic from last year! Pics dont mean nothing! LOL j/k
At least I got to see what a trout looks like this year 
Nothing better than catching trout in the surf, big or small they are a blast.


----------



## pickn'fish (Jun 1, 2004)

willygee said:


> yes pickn your words of wisdom were definitely in mind... stuck to my gut and it paid off - it was pretty furious there for a time, confidence building... still need to work on my hook set - all the ones i lost (exception with the rig failure) were due to bad hookset/shook hook syndrome... wish top bite would never-end - ah, thinkin about it now...


 I generally wait till I feel the weight of the fish on topwaters. Of course, there are times when they will bring it to you. Lol. Often, trying to set the hook will take it away from the fish. Try letting it sit which is difficult at first with surface plugs. 
Braid ensures a better hookset on top, too. Enjoy your fillets... and new found memories...


----------



## willygee (Jun 21, 2013)

pickn'fish said:


> I generally wait till I feel the weight of the fish on topwaters. Of course, there are times when they will bring it to you. Lol. Often, trying to set the hook will take it away from the fish. Try letting it sit which is difficult at first with surface plugs.
> Braid ensures a better hookset on top, too. Enjoy your fillets... and new found memories...


yes i would say all three were set too quickly. after the last miss i caught a dink and made for certain this one wouldnt get off - set the hook a few times while reeling to make sure it was nice and deep


----------



## pickn'fish (Jun 1, 2004)

willygee said:


> yes i would say all three were set too quickly. after the last miss i caught a dink and made for certain this one wouldnt get off - set the hook a few times while reeling to make sure it was nice and deep


I understand why you did this but I would try to refrain from it in the future. Trout, cynoscion nebulosus & cynoscion regalis(up north)have thin tissue around the mouth, which is said to be where the name weakfish comes from... and is also a reason for so many hooksets pulling free. 
One of the biggest specks I have caught was barely hooked when I landed her...


----------



## willygee (Jun 21, 2013)

dangit pickn got me again... will keep that in mind as well


----------

